
Happy Webmasters Day - jitbit
http://blog.jitbit.com/2011/04/happy-webmasters-day.html
======
pstack
Sorry, it's already National Cordon Bleu Day and National Hug a Newsman Day.

source: <http://goo.gl/3FUci>

~~~
duiker101
is there a day that isn't "The Day of Something"? i like the idea of
webmaster's day!

~~~
lkozma
Or what is the first day that is not known for anything?
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interesting_number_paradox>

------
shadowsun7
What is this doing on the HN front page? It's fluff, and not particularly good
one at that. Please remove/flag this.

~~~
Andrew_Quentin
That is your opinion and PG has given you the opportunity to act on it by so
pressing the flag button.

Others, me included, might want to press the up arrow because it was a clever
idea, 404, 4.04, and a day to celebrate webmasters is really cool. Maybe it
could be celebrated by gatherings, conferences, etc.

~~~
shadowsun7
I'm well aware of the existence of the flag button. From experience, however,
a comment urging others to hit the flag button helps bury lousy entries like
this a lot faster than average. As demonstrated.

I should also urge you to look at the submissions guidelines for HN - this
falls rather squarely into the 'unsubstantial, crap content' category. Again,
speaking from experience - I make it a point to alert other members when I can
(the flagging usually begins shortly after). Front-page space is precious;
it's too expensive to waste it on something like this (edit: that rarely
encourages interesting conversation).

------
ikbear
Yes, it should be the official webmaster's day.

